# After market springs?



## ozy (Sep 28, 2012)

has anyone repalced the hammer and recoil spring with a reduced/increased power springs from wolff?(on their 226 and or 229s)
appreciate any feedback and elaborations on the topic.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Why would you want to ?


----------



## ozy (Sep 28, 2012)

to lighten up the trigger pull, mostly on the double action.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Lightening up the trigger pull using springs can lead to light strikes on the primer and ftf, a smarter idea might be to send it out for a trigger job GGI has a website that has the options for you.....JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...That's excellent advice.


----------

